# Bill Starr 5X5 exercise question



## musclehead24 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just incase anybody was wondering I decided to start Bill Starrs 5x5 instead of OVT. Anyways this is how Bill Starrs 5X5 is set up.

Day 1

Squat
Bench
Row

Day 2

Squat
Military Press
Deadlift

Day 3

Squat 
Bench 
Row

For anybody familiar with this Program is there anywhere I can add Wide Grip Pull-Ups? I know accessory work like bicep curls can be thrown in on Friday, but is there any room for some Pull-Ups? If so how many sets and what rep range?


----------



## dumbdumbdinkel3 (Nov 28, 2006)

great workout...if u read the full workout pullups are already a supplemental exercise on the second workout day, works great for me.


----------



## musclehead24 (Nov 28, 2006)

dumbdumbdinkel3 said:


> great workout...if u read the full workout pullups are already a supplemental exercise on the second workout day, works great for me.



I must have not seen that. How many sets and reps do you do?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 28, 2006)

I would throw in some pullups or chinups on Wednesday with the military pressing.


----------



## Lex_Talionis (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a question... Does it start with "Squat/Military Press/Deadlift" the next week or is it "Squat/Bench/Row"?


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 29, 2006)

Lex_Talionis said:


> I have a question... Does it start with "Squat/Military Press/Deadlift" the next week or is it "Squat/Bench/Row"?



I think the organization remains the same every week, but I forget.  There is extra emphasis on squats and bench press.


----------



## Double D (Nov 29, 2006)

It is normally squat then bench and either bb rows or deadlifts. 

Good program, but alot of people say they can feel symptons of overtraining alot.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 30, 2006)

Double D said:


> It is normally squat then bench and either bb rows or deadlifts.
> 
> Good program, but alot of people say they can feel symptons of overtraining alot.


I believe a lot of people also go to or near failure on the first set of 5 reps. That and adding additional exercises makes an already heavy program too heavy.


----------



## musclehead24 (Nov 30, 2006)

Lex_Talionis said:


> I have a question... Does it start with "Squat/Military Press/Deadlift" the next week or is it "Squat/Bench/Row"?



Yeah its organized that same every week. At least the program I'm following. There are other variations of the 5X5.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 30, 2006)

Have you guys got any good literature on this program? That workout looks great and i wanna learn more about this kind of training.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Have you guys got any good literature on this program? That workout looks great and i wanna learn more about this kind of training.



This book was were Bill Starr originally documented the program that everyone now uses.


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> I believe a lot of people also go to or near failure on the first set of 5 reps. That and adding additional exercises makes an already heavy program too heavy.



Exactly, thats why it is a must to eat, eat, eat....rest, rest, rest!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> This book was were Bill Starr originally documented the program that everyone now uses.



Cheers, P! Thats definitely going on my list to Santa


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Cheers, P! Thats definitely going on my list to Santa



Starting Strength is also a really great book which goes into this program.  You can get it on amazon.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Starting Strength is also a really great book which goes into this program. You can get it on amazon.



I've heard/seen a few people mention that one aswell. Is that by Bill Starr aswell, or somebody else?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 30, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> I've heard/seen a few people mention that one aswell. Is that by Bill Starr aswell, or somebody else?



Mark Rippetoe (or however you spell his last name).


----------



## Nate K (Nov 30, 2006)

I recently got half way through the progam but had to quit due to patellar tendon pain.  I will be trying  it again sometime/


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 30, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Mark Rippetoe (or however you spell his last name).



Excellent, everyone has been bugging me for present ideas aswell. Apparently im difficult to buy for...

Cheers, dude!


----------

